# Dealextreme 50 Mw laser



## vader (Jul 20, 2007)

I am looking for an inexpensive, but strong green laser. I was going to get the Dealextreme 30 Mw laser, but just noticed they put out a 50 Mw laser aswell.


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1371


I searched it on these forums and did not come up with anything. Reviews on the DX site say the 50 can melt chocolate and pop balloons? Does anybody have any experience with the DX 50 Mw laser and is it worth 30 bucks more than the 30 Mw?

Thanks


----------



## rizky_p (Jul 21, 2007)

there are two 50mw version, cant wait for someone post a review about the cheaper version one(half the price).

Thanks.


----------



## Everett (Jul 22, 2007)

I just noticed that cheaper 50 tonight and ordered one. I'll post something when it shows up.


----------



## Wincet (Jul 23, 2007)

Do you have any equipment to measure the mW or IR? If not do you have any other lasers to compare beam shots? I'm real interested in the even cheaper 50mW.


----------



## senecaripple (Jul 24, 2007)

I got the cheaper version of kaidomain's 50mw for about $31.75.
it took awhile to warm up. but after a couple of seconds, the beam was quite visible. didnt try to burn anything though.


----------



## Daedal (Jul 25, 2007)

That would be a very helpful review... The cheaper ones are definitely much more affordable. With some luck, these things might actually be worth it 

Thanx;
DDL


----------



## vader (Jul 25, 2007)

senecaripple said:


> I got the cheaper version of kaidomain's 50mw for about $31.75.
> it took awhile to warm up. but after a couple of seconds, the beam was quite visible. didnt try to burn anything though.




Keep us posted. It would be great to know if the laser is able to pop balloons or what.

Thanks


----------



## Drawbar (Jul 27, 2007)

I had about 6 20mw greenies that I ordered for myself and friends and they all seemed to vary a little in output. When the price dropped on the 50mw at Kaidomain I decided to try it out.

I`m only guessing as I have no testing gear but I would say the 50mw is about half again as strong as the 20mw. For the price I highly recomend the 50 for price and fun factor.

As far as popping balloons or lighting matches....forget it...I think if you get one of the good 200mw you`re in business.


----------



## teaken (Jul 30, 2007)

After a long wait my 2 DX 50mW 'new brand' lasers have arrived. I'm pretty impressed so far they are definitely as bright as my 30mw New Wish probably brighter.
Quick summary:
The Good:
Brighter than a new wish 30mw
Very good culmination and very consistent between both lasers (slightly better than the new wish, I was very surprised at this)

The Bad:
Takes a while to warm up, after 30 seconds or so they seem to reach max brightness where as the 30mW new wish is bright almost straight away
Puts holes in thin black plastic bags immediately suggesting a possible lack of IR filter (my new wish struggles to put holes in bags)
Some blooming around the 'dot' suggesting dirt on lens

Conclusion:
Anyway for the price I think they are an excellent buy. I prefer the slightly more refined finish of the new wish but the 'new brand' seems to do what it was designed to do well. Would love to put one on a meter at see the actual output.


----------



## Wincet (Jul 30, 2007)

Can you check the maximum distance at which the laser can burn holes in trash bags? If it is using unculminated IR it should only work at close range.


----------



## rapt (Jul 30, 2007)

I have Just put in an order to for one of these 50mW lasers. I have a Andover Holography Meter so I will test the output with and without an ir filter. Will keep you posted when it arrives.


----------



## teaken (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok this is kind of weird, one of the 50mW will burn through bags quite easily at 20-25cm the other struggles to do it with the bag right in front of the laser (same as with my new wish 30mW) but the perceivable brightness of both the 'dot' and the beam is nearly identical... There are some other slight manufacturing inconsistencies between them as well like the buttons look a bit different and the battery compartments are slightly different, I'm slightly miffed about this I can only assume they are from different factories or different production runs from the same factory I wish I had a power meter so I could confirm green and IR output for now I'm assuming the worst i.e. dangerous amounts of culminated IR (what I always do anyway).


----------



## LightForce (Jul 31, 2007)

I received "Laselly" (SKU1636) from Kai for 35.30$, which is advertised as "50mW laser" and now is discontinued. This is my first greenie, I've never had green laser before, but I'm not suprised by its power AT ALL. I would be suprised if it has been declared 5 mW, not 50 mW. I can stare on the spot on white wall without any problems at a day. At night it's bright, but I can also watch it on semi-dark targets in my room. Spot on white surfaces is very clean, but not so powerful to throw me back. When shining on bare skin I don't feel any heat, ANY. I feel burning hot when I place a red dot with marker on my hand and shine on it. It can't pop any baloon. I can't see the beam in my room at daylight until I set my eye close to the beam axis. In semi-dark conditions and at night the beam is visible at any angle, but it's not "Star-Wars-like" feeling. When having a room temperature it starts dimly with some mode shifting, and when it gets close to hand temperature it immediately goes to the bright (normal) level with pure and clean beam. After 2 minutes of continous operation it's only quite warm. Mainly from the fact I hold it in my hand. It doesn't work better on Ni-MH's then on stock alkalines. 

P.S. Divergence seems to be very good for that price. After 10 meters the beam spreads from ~1,5 mm to 11 mm of diameter. It also seems to be quite off-axis, but only slightly.

Does it behave as real 50mW laser??

Damian


----------



## 360freak (Aug 12, 2007)

what will i be able to do with the kaidomain's $31 50mW? will i be able to pop a balloon with it?


----------



## stephenmadpotato (Aug 14, 2007)

Newwish is probably really pissed at this. It may force them to compete more and they will either start putting better IR filters in theirs or lower the price to compete. My guess is as good as yours


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Aug 14, 2007)

DX reported that they shipped my "cheap" DX 50 yesterday.
7 - 14 days IF it gets through ........
Have meters - Will report 

Mike


----------



## npkeith (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, mine has shipped. We'll see in 10 days to two weeks...


----------



## elnero55 (Aug 17, 2007)

hmm? whats the difference between the $26 and the $54??

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2390
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1371


----------



## Bing & Ye (Aug 18, 2007)

I did purcahse one from Dealextreme, it works fine for 2 days really, then with out any light, so it is a so "nice" item ~~ Never buy again


----------



## spider-cricket-hater (Aug 19, 2007)

Bing & Ye - who are you working for  ?


----------



## 3rd_shift (Aug 19, 2007)

Just ordered the (under $19) 5mw tw and the ($26) otherbrand 50mw units from deal extreme.
I never cared much for lasers, but these look to be fun to point around inside my apartment.
I have an arsenal of AAA nimh batteries ready to power up these puppies with. :naughty:


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey --- My new "cheap" 50 mW from DX arrived today........
It looks like all their other "modules" from 5 mW up.

Using the supplied Alkie cells : Total Peak Power out: 42.2 mW
IR Output: 0.72 mW

Using new e2 cells: Total Peak Power out: 44.6 mW
IR Output: 0.76 mW


Power quickly drops to about 38 mW and YES -- I popped a black balloon at 2' easily.

Mike


----------



## Wincet (Aug 21, 2007)

So it looks like the cheaper 50mW is still a better value than the 30mW Newish and at that level of IR leakage the beam is much more dangerous good to know :thumbsup:. If you wouldn't mind could you test the output with 1.2v rechargeables too.


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Aug 21, 2007)

I charged a couple aaa NiMH cells. Power output: 31.7 mW
Note too that this particular laser is cold blooded. It likes to be near body temp to get "full" output.

Mike


----------



## chuck (Aug 22, 2007)

Wincet said:


> ...at that level of IR leakage the beam is much more dangerous good to know :thumbsup:.



Huh?! With IR leakage of under 1mw (0.72mw) that's actually very good. At any distance involved with normal usage, since the IR is not collimated, I would think that it can be considered practically negligible.

Am I mistaken?

-- Chuck Knight


----------



## silthdraeth (Aug 22, 2007)

The website states that there is no ir filter.


----------



## chuck (Aug 22, 2007)

IR filters remove IR leakage from around the crystal. A properly designed optical system should have almost no leakage, anyway...it's just an added safety feature.

According to those numbers, it sounds like the leakage is extremely minimal.

-- Chuck Knight


----------



## Hemlock Mike (Aug 22, 2007)

Because the IR is so difused, I think a lot of leakage is lost or otherwise scattered inside that 1/2 " long nose piece on the ends of these "modules". That in itself would act as an attenuator for the IR. That may be the plan for these Newish style devices. Sometime, I'll pull that "nose piece" off and remeasure.

Mike


----------



## Winternacht (Aug 22, 2007)

Great, I am getting the same model in the mail hopefully this week. I just got the 30mw "true" version in the mail today and it is high quality... better than I expected.

Too bad Dealextreme takes a month to get something from.


----------



## recharged (Aug 23, 2007)

Hemlock Mike said:


> Hey --- My new "cheap" 50 mW from DX arrived today........
> Mike




Thanks for the feedback. I have the exact laser enroute, missed the postmaster yesterday for delivery.

I did however receive the Kaidomain cheap 50mW laser last week. It is not any brighter the the DX True 30mW but the dot is not focused and leaks big time. At about 35 feet on the wall there is a hazy line through the dot. The line is VERY NOTICEABLE and stretches 15feet or more! Terrible! Can't wait to see my cheap DX 50mW for comparison and hope it performs as well as yours.


----------



## Wincet (Aug 23, 2007)

chuck said:


> Huh?! With IR leakage of under 1mw (0.72mw) that's actually very good. At any distance involved with normal usage, since the IR is not collimated, I would think that it can be considered practically negligible.
> 
> Am I mistaken?
> 
> -- Chuck Knight



I think you just misunderstood what I said. I was stating virtually the same thing as you. People are always concerned about invisible IR, but that that low leakage level the real concern is the beam.


----------



## npkeith (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, mine just came. Only had a chance to try it with the no-name alkaline AAAs that came with. I can see the beam in the dark, and the dot is fantastic. I don't have any balloons or black trash bags readily available, but I can't feel any heat on my fingers. Given that I don't have any safety glasses yet, I'm being really careful about pointing this thing anywhere but the (dark) carpet or anything that even might be polished enough to throw the beam back at me.

Red goggles here I come....
-Keith

*edit*
Well, even with brand new alkalines, or fresh charged 900mAh NiMH AAA's I can barely make a dent in a black trash bag (I doesn't even cut it, it just makes a thin spot...) even after I've let it warm up for a minute or so. Haven't even bothered to try balloons yet. I can't feel anything on my skin. Maybe some of those engergiser lithium AAA's....
Looks like I didn't get one of the good ones. That being said, it lights up a room, and I can see the beam even in a dimly lit room (the little sparkles as dust motes float through are pretty....)


----------



## Winternacht (Aug 31, 2007)

I just got mine, not impressed. My 30mw has a brighter beam. It seems collimated better, but I would rather play with my 30 for astronomy.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Aug 31, 2007)

Still waiting up for mine, it's still a week, or so away.
I ordered a bunch of other stuff from dx and that slowed down the whole order.

How long did it take yours to arrive from the shipping notice email's posting date?

Oh, if it does a thin spot in a plastic bag, it may now pop a well inflated balloon.


----------



## 360freak (Aug 31, 2007)

should i get the cheap 50mW, or the new wish 30mW? i want something bright, and i would also like to be able to pop balloons/put holes in trash bags.i dont think dx carries the cheap 50 anymore, but kaidomain does, are they the same?


----------



## ernsanada (Aug 31, 2007)

3rd_shift said:


> Still waiting up for mine, it's still a week, or so away.
> I ordered a bunch of other stuff from dx and that slowed down the whole order.
> 
> How long did it take yours to arrive from the shipping notice email's posting date?
> ...



I always check the Hong Kong Post Mail Tracking, Hong Kong Post Tracking

Sometimes DX gives you tracking number but it won't actually ship a couple of days later.

It takes anywhere to 5 - 12 days to reach me in So Cal.

I always in the morning would check USPS Tracking, USPS Tracking
USPS will show when the package is out for shipping that day.


----------



## LightForce (Sep 1, 2007)

360freak said:


> should i get the cheap 50mW, or the new wish 30mW? i want something bright, and i would also like to be able to pop balloons/put holes in trash bags.i dont think dx carries the cheap 50 anymore, but kaidomain does, are they the same?



I've owned two.

Kai's 50 mW seems to be a 10 mW green + 40 mW IR, the spot was very "inconvenience" to see - after a couple of minutes my eyes were very strangely tired of watching the spot on the white wall. I think that was an IR influence to my eyes - "tiredness" of wathing bright green dot was far more present than brightness of the green itself! Probably no IR filtering in these laser and IR radiation hurted my eyes - Beware!

DX's true 30 mW I have now is near two times brighter than Kai's 50 mW and I can watch green spot without any additional "tiredness" - of course is noticeably brighter than Kai! It feels like a good IR filtering.

One more thing - My DX true 30 mW easily pops baloons, Kai's 50 mW - can't.

Damian


----------



## badkitty (Sep 12, 2007)

so this http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2390 is the "CHEAP" laser you tested right ? i just want to be totally sure, before buying. it will be my second greenie. i had a leadlight 105 for 3months a year ago, till it finally burned up.

now that they're getting cheaper, i want another one.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok, I got mine. 
It had a few artifacts next to the beam until I blew out some dust that was in the business end.
It also dims after about 10 seconds on the alkaline batteries it came with.
Leave it off for a few seconds, and it lights back up good again.
For the price, I like it. :twothumbs
It's quite an eye opener compared to any of the cheaper keyring red laser pointers. :wow:
But now that I have seen the light when it comes to lasers, I will be looking for something stronger and better quality.


----------



## photonxiii (Sep 18, 2007)

That's like years away from anything truly destructive but it's still kinda cool.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 20, 2007)

How funny, I don't even have any balloons to pop at this time.
I'll try to get some at the store soon.
But I do know this;
It does melt through black plastic. :wow: :rock:
Not clear plastic, just black.
Mine melted through the black ply of a trash bag and left the clear ply alone. :laughing:

Edit:
Now I have my 5 mw rated DX New Wish laser.
Both lasers are exactly identical on the outside.
And with same exact jewel boxes. :huh2:
Thier battery tubes do interchange.
The 50 mw version I ordered was not advertised as a New Wish.
That was not what I ordered, but I'm happy with it.


----------

